# Tree Bee Hive.



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Great pictures, Lots of pollen going in.


----------



## dug_6238 (May 9, 2007)

*Got some of them too...*

A few under the outer cover...









A few more under this one...









Killed 37 in this hive. A whole bunch with a brick, then 11 by hand...


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Surprise !!!!! Surprise !!!!!............ Nice Picture.




Mean Suckers............


----------

